# Zen PFS



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... still infected with PFS mania!!!!

As so many of my projects, this one started with a cruise through a local second hand store. For 89 cents, I picked up a lovely laminated bamboo spatula:










As you see, it was a laminated with strips of contrasting light and dark colors. I suppose I could be wrong about the material, but it has the same look and feel of other bamboo kitchen ware that I have. Anyway, it is slightly wider than the more standard PFS design, as you can see below:










So I decided to just leave the extra width because it fit my hand so well. Basically, I just cut the spatula straight across for the top of the forks, notched it in the middle to form the forks, and cut the handle off. I also drilled a lanyard hole. After rounding all edges with a bit of sandpaper, I set it up using a green leather pouch and a set of bands made from two Alliance Sterling 105s. Here is what it looks like:










The bands are attached to the pouch using type-z attachment I stole from ZDP-189:

http://slingshotforu...ouch-attachment

Oh, and you probably noticed the flat bands ... I did mention them, didn't I !!! Well, today my postie delivered a package from Amazon containing a box of Alliance Sterling 107s and a box of Alliance Sterling 105s. I cut a couple of the 105s in half to make the band set. You can see at the forks that I doubled each band over and used the extra bit as cushion over the top of the fork.

Of course I had to try it out, so I hung a soda can in front of my bullet trap. I fired off 50 rounds of .44 caliber (11 mm) lead balls, just zip, zip, zip. I did not aim ... just intuitive shooting. I completely shredded the can. I did not hit with every shot, especially as the remaining bit of can got smaller and smaller. But I was much better than I ever have been when shooting intuitively.

This is my favorite PFS of all. It feels really good in my hands, and it seems I can hit reasonably well with it. I am sure it is a combination of the bands and the stock. Total cost was less than $2.

Moral: Keep your eyes, and your brain, open and cruise those second hand stores!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

for some reason I can't see the finished product, but the I trust it looks fantastic


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> for some reason I can't see the finished product, but the I trust it looks fantastic


If you are seeing a small box with an x in it, try right clicking on the box; then click on "view" in the drop-down menu. Hope that helps.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Charles... I can't see it! Drop-down menu doesn't help. Please post the finished product again. I gotta see the PFS with the strips!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I cannot see the image either.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

nice, another second hand store win


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry, guys ... I just edited my original discussion and reposted the photo. Hope that helps. Just to be on the safe side, I will post it again below.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Thats really cool Charles.
Cheers


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

time to go through the kitchen drawers,, hoping my wife doesn't notice anything missing

You are one cool cat Charles.

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is cool.....


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a little beauty.

Martin


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles, that's a beauty, bud. I admire your scrounging talent.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

cool i like the little extra bits reminds me of those wham-o's


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I think your PFS looks fantastic in the laminated wood


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

That looks great. Glad to hear it shoots well.
Enjoy!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Cutting board then the spatula.
I guess the kitchen sink is next.

Keep up the ideas.
I'm going to attempt to build some of them.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

2nd hand store deal strikes again
nice job


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great Mr. Charles, we share the enthusiasm for pfs and kitchen very practical and effective.

Cheers .... Alf


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You have the ability to transform a simple object that has a function, let's say "A", in a very beautiful work that has feature "B". When intelligence and creativity go together in harmony, art is born. Thanks.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wonderful looking PFS, Charles. It's amazing what one can come up with when put to task. Lovely!

I'm going to be just looking at them though instead of using as I put a marble into the top of my hand
the other day out shooting and it still hurts. I did twist the pouch but really should review procedure
for firing those types of sling's.

Sean


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks again for the kind words everyone.

Sean, I am sorry to hear about your injury. To start, try just using rolled up aluminum foil for ammo ... about 3/4 inch in diameter. It is too light to shoot with any accuracy ... just use it to get used to the technique. If you hit your hand with a small ball of aluminum foil, it is not going to do you any damage.

As for the twist, you also need to think about your release. Suppose you hold the fork in the upright position, rather than sideways ... that is, NOT the "gangsta" hold. Hold the ammo in the pouch with the standard "guitar pick" hold. Rotate the pouch so your thumb is pointing UP. When you release, just lift your thumb. You want a speed bump effect ... you know, when you drive over a speed bump, the whole car bounces up. You want the ammo to bounce up a bit as it is pulled over the index finger of your drawing hand. I know, I know ... when shooting a regular slingshot, we should all try for a more even release, letting both thumb and index finger relax at the same time ... not what you want with the pfs. That ammo needs a little bump of force to send it over the forks.

Let your hand get better, then give it a try with foil balls.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

